# Wellington



## Eddiecrowe (Nov 4, 2014)

Hello all . We are applying for visas for NZ and been looking at Wellington as a place to buy a house and set up our new home . Can any body recommend some nice areas to live we're wanting somewhere with a good community so we can interact with people and make friends and good amenities , thanks a lot .d


----------



## escapedtonz (Apr 6, 2012)

Eddiecrowe said:


> Hello all . We are applying for visas for NZ and been looking at Wellington as a place to buy a house and set up our new home . Can any body recommend some nice areas to live we're wanting somewhere with a good community so we can interact with people and make friends and good amenities , thanks a lot .d


Cool. Hope it all goes well.
Why Wellington - have you picked it because it's the capital or because of work prospects?
There are many decent places to live in Wellington but it all depends what you want out of your time here. Will you have a car. Do you need to be near good public transport links. Do you want to be close to the beach. Do you want views. What are your hobbies and interests???
I wouldn't recommend buying a place for at least 6 months - 12 months. Much better to rent and get a feel for all the areas until you decide one to settle.
If you have children that will have a big bearing on where you live as the school's are zoned.
Just to give you some places we like - Silvestream, Woburn, Karori, Churton Park, Khandallah, Tawa, Aotea, Papakophia, Plimmerton, Eastbourne just to name a few.


----------



## Rosieprimrose (May 9, 2014)

I endorse the above areas and advice, tell us a bit more about yourselves, are things like cafes and good restaurants important or craft shops, doctors, do you have children? The areas of Wellington all offer a different feel, some are on the flat like Woburn, some offer old world charm like Karori, some, like Kelburn offer the possibility of walking into the city, they all have a different micro climate too.


----------

